# buffedCast Episode 193: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## ZAM (1. Juni 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! 

Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt’s ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 14 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 193. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## skyllo (1. Juni 2010)

Mal wieder ein Frage zu cata: 

Werden Verbände in den raids wichtiger werden?? 
Wie ja schon bekannt gegeben wurde werden sie ja ziemlich gebuffed. 
Wird es ín Cata wieder ein Heilboss geben bei dem alle mit Verbänden heilen müssen?? 

Ich würde mich über eine Atwort freuen


----------



## Ahrtus (1. Juni 2010)

Hey Buffed-Team,

meine Frage ist, ob Ihr meint, ob die Flugmounts, die man für Dungen Erfolge bekommt, mit der Erweiterung Cata rausgenommen werden oder nicht.
Außerdem bin ich auch der Meinung, dass der Armanie Bär das beste Mount ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße an alle im Buffed-Cast und da draußen.

Euer Ahrtus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würde mal gerne wissen, was mit den accountgebundenen Gegenständen nach Cataclysm passiert. Leveln die dann bis 85 mit oder gibt es dann wieder neue ? Oder verschwinden diese sogar ? Ist da schon etwas bekannt ? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Leveln dann mit 20% EP-Bonus deutlich schneller gehen würde also ohne, deswegen die Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## d2wap (1. Juni 2010)

In WoW ist auf dem Testserver gerade viel los - Was bevorzugt ihr auf dem Testserver? Premate oder euren kopierten 80er vom Live Server?


--


Und mal wieder Age of Conan:
Was macht ihr in Khitai mit eurem Begleiter (Wolf bzw. Tiger):
Habt ihr dies vor als Reittier auszubilden oder als Kampfbegleiter?


----------



## BlackSun84 (1. Juni 2010)

Ahrtus schrieb:


> Hey Buffed-Team,
> 
> meine Frage ist, ob Ihr meint, ob die Flugmounts, die man für Dungen Erfolge bekommt, mit der Erweiterung Cata rausgenommen werden oder nicht.
> Außerdem bin ich auch der Meinung, dass der Armanie Bär das beste Mount ist
> ...



Warum sollten sie rausgenommen werden? Die von BC, z.B. der Phönix, existiert ja auch noch. Und sowas wie blaue oder bronzene Drachen hat eh schon jeder.

Meine Frage: Könnt ihr Simons Rede im Clash of the Fansites mal auf das Video aus FMJ übertragen? Das wäre sicherlich sehenswert, ich kann sowas leider nicht.


----------



## apfelmusmann (1. Juni 2010)

Welcher wipe (falls jemals einer von euch wipet) war eurer ärgerlichster. Seid ihr schon mal beim letzten lebenspunkt gescheitert?


----------



## eaglestar (1. Juni 2010)

*Frage zu:* World of Warcraft

Oh du mysteriöses Buffed-Orakel! Mit dem nächsten Addon steigt bekanntlich das Maximal-Level auf 85.
Wird das Leveln in den "alten" Welten erneut vereinfacht? Werden die benötigten EXP pro Stufe erneut herab gesetzt oder
wird man wie beim Todesritter einen Stufe 55 Charakter erstellen können sobald man einen Stufe 85 Charakter hat!?

Was denkst du Buffed-Orakel?


Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pristus (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Buffed Team,

ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Kirin Tor Ringe in Cataclysm. 

Lohnt es sich jetzt noch solch einen Ring zu holen und besteht die Möglichkeit, dass der Ring dann mit Cataclysm weiter aufgewertet werden kann ?

MfG

Pristus


----------



## BlackSun84 (1. Juni 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed Team,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Kirin Tor Ringe in Cataclysm.
> 
> ...



Das bezweifel ich. Kirin Tor-Ringe sind alte Items und die verfallen sehr schnell mit jedem Addon.


----------



## colll (1. Juni 2010)

ok eine frage was is euer lieblings eis ????????????????

und 2 frage freut ihr euch auf mehr cc in cataclysm


----------



## DiDibew (1. Juni 2010)

Gibts mal wieder nen Buffed Clip (außer Video Blogs) oder ne WoW Show o.ä. ?


----------



## Kuman (1. Juni 2010)

Liebes Buffed Team,
erst einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für die vielen geilen Buffed-Shows.
Meine Frage lautet: Wie schreibt ihr eigentlich eure Guides? Habt ihr irgendwo in eurer sagenumwobenen Redaktion etwa die 7 Zwerge sitzen die den ganzen Tag questen, Ruf farmen und raiden müssen, oder macht ihr das alles selbst?
Gruß Kuman


----------



## Priscja (1. Juni 2010)

Warum nimmt Buffed.de qualitativ immer mehr ab ?


----------



## Manikus (1. Juni 2010)

Frage 1: Wie Lange Würdet Ihr einen Boss tryen Bis ihr sagt ne das schaffen wir noch nicht weil"gear bla bla"

Frage 2: Freut ihr euch noch wen ihr einen boss gekillt habt den ihr länger getryt habt ? "ich persönlich freu mich nur noch selten leider"

frage3 : Denkt ihr die freude an einem boss kill wird sich wieder steigern da eventuel einige bosse wieder schwerer werden "ich hoffe es"


----------



## zZKeyoZz (1. Juni 2010)

Ich habe eine frage zu den Reittieren bei den Worgen. Reiten die ganz normal auf jedem Mount das es bereits gibt? Oder können die nur auf bestimmten reiten also so wie die Tauren die können ja auch nicht auf Falkenschreitern reiten ? Weil ein Worg auf einem Roboschreiter ... hm

Danke im voraus und Buffed ist toll. Buffed ftw.


----------



## Badomen (1. Juni 2010)

Grüße

Hätte da auch ein paar interessante Fragen meiner Meinung nach. Größtenteils zum Lore:

1. Was geschieht mit dem Imperator der Dunkeleisenzwerge, Thaurissan, jetzt da sich Moira Bronzebart wieder nach Ironforge begiebt?

2. Da die Elemente in Cataclysm wieder mehr in die Öffentlichkeit treten, denkt ihr, dass auch die anderen "Elemental-Lords" in Erscheinung treten werden?
Ragnaros erlangt ja beispielsweise neue Kraft und wird wieder ein Gegner sein, doch was ist mit den anderen 3?

Es soll ja eine Instanz "Skywall" geben meine ich gehört zu haben, und dessen Herrscher soll ja Al´akir, der Windlord, persönlich sein.
Da es sich thematisch viel um das Meer handeln wird wenn man Azshara und ihren Schergen begegnet, ist es doch auch durchaus denkbar, dass man es mit Neptulon, dem Wellenjäger, zu tun bekommt, da er angeblich die leitende Kraft hinter Königin Azshara ist und es bereit dezente Hinweise auf ihn gibt im Spiel (für interessierte, kann man auch in meinem neusten Blogg lesen [ja Eigenwerbung stinkt ^^])

3. Sehr spannend: Der Flugplatz neben Ironforge!
Gibt ja Mittel und Wege sich dort schon umzusehen...denkt ihr dass dieser Ort endlich ins Spiel miteinbezogen wird? Dort stand ja schon immer auch ein Greifenmeister, und man kann erkennen, dass auch ein Tunnel direkt nach Ironforge führt (optisch). Vielleicht auch als neuer Flugreittier-Ausbilder-Standort, so wie die Zwergenfeste im Schattenmondtal?

4. Zum Thema geheime Ecken...denkt ihr, dass die Entwickler es sich da einfach machen und die meisten von denen einfach verschwinden lassen? Es gibt ja einiges, was man immer schon beim Flug entdecken konnte, was bald betretbar sein wird (wenn es dann noch da ist).
Da wären u.a.: Das kleine "Dorf" im Sumpfland, wenn man von IF nach Menethil fliegt (in den Bergen)

Wenn ihr genug Zeit findet für Lore-Spekulationen, würde ich mich sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevin Forster (1. Juni 2010)

Huhu buffed,
Ich wollte fragen welche "WoW-Song´s" ihr am besten findet?


Also meine sind :
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
*Nie ein Skiller*

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WAYN2PHRmcc

Und*
*
*World of Warcraft Schwule Allies, fresst meine Axt!!!*

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4cqG1M_q6Dw

[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Für die Horde!
  MFG[/font]


----------



## Heiländer (1. Juni 2010)

Gibt es  Red Dead Redemption auch für PC und hatts irgendwer von euch schon gezockt und wenn wie findet ihr es.


----------



## pHt.Sven (1. Juni 2010)

Ahoi Buffedcrew,

Thema: WoW

ich weiss nicht ob die Frage schonmal gestellt wurde, aber..

Ihr habt ja sicherlich teilweise mehrere 80er Chars; welche Klasse spielt ihr zuerst auf 85 und warum oder fangt ihr eine der neuen Klassen/Rassen-Combos an?

Mfg :>


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2010)

Der Cast wird grad aufgenommen - Fragen für den nächsten Cast könnt Ihr ab der kommenden Woche stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnomgrol (1. Juni 2010)

mist.. zuspät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manikus (1. Juni 2010)

Buffed = Best 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

